
Google 'down,' let's do an experiment - mkr-hn
A lot of people are unable to get to Google services right now. Including me. I&#x27;m curious to see if there&#x27;s some commonality.<p>What is your<p>ISP:<p>Location:<p>Try to stick to this format so people who like to do data processing can easily make use of this thread.
======
ynniv
Very high (and increasing) hourly packet loss on some of the backbones. They
are probably fully down and the percentage is increasing as the rolling hourly
window includes more of the outage.

    
    
       NTT <-> Verizon (9.09% @ 10:20)
       SBC <-> Level3  (8.33% @ 10:20)
       ATT <-> Verizon (4.00% @ 10:20)
    

[
[http://internetpulse.net/Main.aspx?Metric=PL](http://internetpulse.net/Main.aspx?Metric=PL)
]

EDIT: Smile! You're on CNN! [http://www.cnn.com/2013/07/10/tech/web/google-
down/](http://www.cnn.com/2013/07/10/tech/web/google-down/)

~~~
mkr-hn
A traceroute earlier showed no network issues. I should have done a pathping
to have something to compare with.

~~~
joshlegs
I saw a G+ blog on it briefly as i got a search result to work. Here's the
link. good luck reading it.
[http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd...](http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CDoQFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.stateofsearch.com%2Fgoogle-
down-
cleaning%2F&ei=uGvdUa6GCJHC9gSlqoGgDg&usg=AFQjCNGZyjNk7rOGMGbJQx5GoDjvGYLg-w&bvm=bv.48705608,d.eWU&cad=rja)

~~~
v2interactive
Back up for me. Comcast support was a JOKE.

~~~
joshlegs
Yeah it's back up for me now too. CNN had an article on it, funnily enough.
They are headquartered in Atlanta though so they probably all got hit with the
outage. Seems the southeast and comcast users were hit hardest

------
tristan1301
K, so this may be important. There are power outages around Charleston, SC,
the location of a large Google data center. That could be the source of the
downtime for Southeastern users.

------
tristan1301
ISP: Comporium Communications Location: Rock Hill, SC

It's starting to look like East Coast USA. I'm talking to a few people outside
of EST that are still able to access every service.

------
reboog711
ISP: AT&T Location: Meriden, CT

The main Google home page comes up for me; as does Google Voice and Google
Docs. And my Google Apps email accounts are working.

------
mvcg66b3r
ISP: Comcast Location: Covington TN Does it have anything to do with the
weather?

------
thesmileyone
Google.co.uk homepage was not working earlier: ISP: TalkTalk

Location: SW United Kingdom

------
zalebz
ISP: ETC - Ellijay Telephone Company Location: Ellijay, GA

------
nilamapatel
ISP: Wake Forest University Location: Winston-Salem, NC

------
tica
Heartland Internet Paducah, Ky.

pings to other major sites timing out

------
justhw
Wow, nearly everyone who responded is in the East.

------
brobotjox
It's back up for me. Kennesaw, GA -- Comcast.

------
jane70
ISP:Comcast Xfinity Location: Strawberry Plains,TN

------
vehware
ISP: charter Location: Roswell

Google seems to be working fine here

------
jeffyt
ISP: Comcast (ComCrap!) Location: Huntsville, AL

------
squarerfish
ISP: Earthlink Business Location: Charlotte, NC

------
importantbrian
ISP: Comcast Business Location: Mt. Juliet, TN

------
ashes0000
ISP: Comcast Business Location Ganiesville, GA

------
caseyryan
ISP: Comcast + CBeyond Location: Acworth, GA

------
brobotjox
ISP: Comcast Business Location: Kennesaw, GA

------
kjacksonmusic
ISP: COMCAST LOCATION: FORT MYERS, FL (SWFL)

------
coreymayo
ISP: Comcast Business

Location: Alpharetta, GA

t-mobile is up in the same area

------
The_Shrike
ISP: CenturyLink Location: Tallahassee, FL

------
ascot69
ISP: Comcast Location: Fort Oglethorpe, GA

------
ggibson400
ISP: Comcast Location: San Francisco, CA

------
onwchristian
ISP: Time Warner Location: Memphis, TN

------
crowespeak
ISP: Comporium Location: Rock Hill, SC

------
Tallahasseean
ISP: Comcast Location: Tallahassee, FL

------
spoon
ISP:Windstream Location:Charlotte, NC

------
geoffreydgraham
ISP: TW Telecom Location: Atlanta, GA

------
jeremya
ISP: Comcast Location: Winchester, VA

------
luraybell
ISP: Comcast Location Harrisonburg VA

------
sarcomabuster
ISP: Comcast Location: Nashville, TN

------
druid628
ISP: Comcast Location: Nashville, TN

------
Littleme
ISP: Comcast Location: Nashville, TN

------
bluemustache
ISP: Comcast Location: Nashville, TN

------
Jenny17
ISP: Comcast Location: Jackson, MS

------
tykell
ISP: Comcast Location: Nashville, TN

------
iamvery
ISP: Comcast Location: North Alabama

------
kmanlives
ISP: Comcast

Location: Roswell, GA

Edit: Up for me now at 10:47 Eastern

------
diosadentro
ISP: Comcast Location: Brentwood, TN

------
JoshMock
ISP: Comcast Location: Nashville, TN

------
pgmcgee
ISP: Sprint 3G Location: Atlanta, GA

------
cweathe2
ISP: Comcast Location: Knoxville, TN

------
kmanlives
just talked to a friend in NYC - no issues there, so doesn't appear to be
entire East Coast

------
vpmpaul
ISP:twTelecom Location:Columbia, SC

------
funkybass
ISP: Comcast Business Class

Location: Tallahassee, FL

------
joshlegs
ISP: Comcast Location: Staunton, VA

------
wedgetalon
ISP: Comcast

Location: Oak Ridge (near Knoxville), TN

------
sldkgn
ISP: Comcast Location: Fairview, TN

------
twootten
ISP: Comcast Location: Norcross, GA

------
lewayotte
ISP: ComSouth Location: Cochran, GA

------
dcope
ISP: DirecPath

Location: Atlanta, GA

Edit: it seems to be working now.

------
chad_c
ISP: Comcast Location: Augusta, GA

------
chipramsey
ISP: Comcast Location: Atlanta, GA

------
bradydoll
ISP: Comcast Location: Atlanta, GA

------
jhaile
ISP: Comcast Location: Atlanta, GA

------
kelner
ISP: Comcast Location: Atlanta, GA

------
robertdcd
ISP: Comcast Location: Atlanta, GA

------
blahblah2
ISP: EPB Location: Chattanooga, TN

------
Innotek
ISP: Comcast Location: Atlanta, GA

------
sb2nov
ISP: Comcast Location: Atlanta, GA

------
andysolomon
ISP: Comcast Location: Atlanta GA

------
tristan1301
Back up for me in Rock Hill, SC

------
benjamincburns
ISP: Comcast Business

Location: Charleston, SC

~~~
benjamincburns
I switched the office over to the T1 that normally carries our VoIP traffic
and it's been smooth sailing ever since. This is a Razorline connection.

traceroute www.google.com shows hops over level3 to 173.194.77.106. Over the
Comcast link I was resolving www.google.com to 74.125.229.208 - which appears
to be accessible now over the Razorline. Haven't attempted to access via
Comcast, so it could just be that it's back up.

------
mrbuttons454
ISP: Comcast Business

Location: Nashville, TN

------
gtCameron
ISP: ATT Business Fiber

Location: Atlanta, GA

------
taylorjones
ISP: Comcast Business

Location: Atlanta, GA

------
Percussivescruf
Comcast Jacksonville, FL

------
st1ckers
ISP: Comcast Norcross, GA

------
sarcomabuster
Comcast Middle Tennessee

------
arturkim
ISP: Comcast

Location: Atlanta, GA

EDIT: It's back now!

------
luigi
ISP: Comcast Xfinity

Location: Atlanta, GA

------
jcutrell
Comcast - Chattanooga TN

------
ChieflySouthern
ISP: Windstream

Location: Little Rock, AR

------
soccerdave
ISP: EPB Fiber

Location: Chattanooga, TN

------
Jenny17
Back up in Jackson, MS

------
omni
ISP: Time Warner

Location: New York, NY

------
abizot
ISP: Comcast

Location: Murfreesboro, TN

------
cholmon
ISP: TW Telecom

Location: Columbia, SC

------
uwk
ISP: Comcast

Location: Greeneville, TN

------
mkr-hn
ISP: Comcast

Location: Winder, Georgia

------
uga1986
ISP: Comcast

Location: Tuscaloosa, AL

------
kappaknight
ISP: DirectPath

Location: Atlanta, GA

------
NowhereMan
ISP: Comcast

Location: Huntsville, AL

------
NaterGator
ISP: GruCom

Location: Gainesville, FL

------
narrowingorbits
ISP: Comcast

Location: Huntsville, AL

------
67726e
ISP: Comcast

Location: Charleston, SC

------
bdeloach
ISP: Comcast

Location: Alpharetta, GA

------
sappapp
ISP: Comacast

Location: Buckhead, GA

Just came back up

------
daigoba66
ISP: ATT Fiber

Location: Atlanta, GA

------
rozboris
ISP: Comcast

Location: Brunswick, GA

------
brandong
ISP: Comcast

Location: North Alabama

------
Sewdusty
ISP: Comcast

Location: Portland, TN

------
MDSdeMonroe
ISP: Comcast

Location: Monroe, LA

------
thutson
ISP: Comcast

Location: Atlanta, GA

------
bhcarpenter
ISP: Comcast

Location: Atlanta, GA

------
ariesk
ISP: Comcast

Location: Memphis, TN

------
jruckman
ISP: Comcast

Location: Atlanta, GA

------
Scottopherson
ISP: Comcast

Location: Atlanta, GA

------
melonakos
ISP: Comcast

Location: Atlanta, GA

------
jessejmc
ISP: Comcast

Location: Acworth, GA

------
tekotili
ISP: Comcast

Location: Decatur, GA

------
azsromej
ISP: Comcast

Location: Atlanta, GA

------
felsesser
comcast: Lawrenceville, GA 30044

75.75.75.75 75.75.76.76

------
kavita718
ISP: TDS

Location: Knoxville, TN

------
baffledfoam3
ISP: TDS

Location: Nashville, TN

------
cillosis
ISP: VC3

Location: Columbia, SC

------
defective
ISP: Unknown

Location: South TX

------
meredithblumoff
isp: comcast location: atlanta, ga

------
felsesser
ISP: Comcast

------
LOLvis
ISP: WOW!

Location: Dothan, AL

------
cokello
TW Telecom

Memphis, TN

------
v2interactive
Comcast

Atlanta, GA

------
antoinel
atlanta, ga comcast

